# Sony A7III - is it Worth switching from Canon 6D DSLR



## fantapol

Im thinking of switching gear and move away from Canon DSLR and get Sony A7 III.  I currently have Canon 6D.  Anyone has move similar move? Any feedback appreciated 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

How many canon lenses do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel

This moves you significantly upwards in terms of scene dynamic range AND file-recovery from underexposure.

Sony A7R III vs Canon EOS 6D | DxOMark

The Sony sensors of this current generation have incredible performance.

Sony A7R III vs Nikon D850 vs Canon EOS 6D | DxOMark


----------



## beagle100

fantapol said:


> Im thinking of switching gear and move away from Canon DSLR and get Sony A7 III.  I currently have Canon 6D.  Anyone has move similar move? Any feedback appreciated
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




could be - might want to rent before buying.  (B&H and Adorama have a 30 day return policy)

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Jeff15

I switched from a Nikon 7200 to mirrorless a few years ago now and have never looked back.............


----------



## SteveSD

I had a Cannon 6D Mark II and switched to a Sony A7III.  I wish I had gotten the Sony instead of the Cannon.  It was a pain buying new Sony lenses, but it was worth it.


----------



## ac12

fantapol said:


> Im thinking of switching gear and move away from Canon DSLR and get Sony A7 III.  I currently have Canon 6D.  Anyone has move similar move? Any feedback appreciated
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WHY ?

Any switch is based upon a need, or a perceived need.
But a change can also expose a weakness in the new system, if you don't catch it before purchasing.
Example, I was going to switch from a Nikon D7200 to an Olympus EM1.
But, it turned out that the EM1 was not capable of shooting fast sports like the D7200 could.  So I did not leave Nikon, and ended up with a dual Olympus+Nikon system.  Most of my shooting is with the EM1, but fast sports are shot with the D7200.
This was almost the worst of both options, as running two different systems is expensive.​A full system change is EXPENSIVE, as you have to get all new lenses and replace all the other dedicated items, such as flash, wired remotes, etc.
Lenses and accessories. Canon dSLR has a mature lens landscape, I do not know if Sony has reached that point with the A7 where you can find all the native lenses that you want.


----------



## Solarflare

SteveSD said:


> I had a Cannon 6D Mark II and switched to a Sony A7III.  I wish I had gotten the Sony instead of the Cannon.  It was a pain buying new Sony lenses, but it was worth it.



But with cannons you have some serious firepower. With a Sony mirrorless you can merely shoot pictures.

(The company is written Canon, not "Cannon")


----------



## lance70

I switched from Nikon to Sony but didn't have a ton of Nikon glass...I usually get by with a few lenses for my needs....I can't see going back to a DSLR now after using this mirrorless system....You may want to rent a Sony A7III and see what you think.


----------



## fantapol

I switched from Canon 6D to Sony almost 2 years ago. I am certainly happy with the camera. Great battery and quality of photos. I did originally wanted to keep using my Canon lenses but using the adapter is cumbersome and spotty at best.. I am slowly buying more Sony mount lenses. Otherwise I am really really happy with the switch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norten

fantapol said:


> Im thinking of switching gear and move away from Canon DSLR and get Sony A7 III.  I currently have Canon 6D.  Anyone has move similar move? Any feedback appreciated
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am a devout Canon fan. Have been since using my dad’s old AE1, then my own EOS300, and so on.
My change came purely out of curiosity. I had a 70D the time but wanted to see what this whole mirrorless deal was all about (and maybe travel a little lighter), so I tracked down a 2nd hand NEX-5R with the 2 kit lenses and some other goodies for $350. This was never going to be a replacement, but to cut a long story short I now own a a6300 and an A7Rii & just 3 native Sony lenses (2xAPSC and 1x full frame zoom) and a truck load of legacy glass I could never try before because I didn’t buy into that particular system.

That legacy glass has reignited the flame I’d dare say and I now get more joy out of that than the native, clinical, and technically cleaned modern images coming out of the Sony lenses. I enjoy photography that is more than just pressing a button but also like the ease of use of a digital system.

When I do use the Sony glass though, the technical wonder that is the mirrorless system is just fantastic. For a start there is no way a DSLR can match the focusing systemS in mirrorless cameras, and that can be attested too in the hybrid approach Canon has taken with the flagship D1.
...and if you’re in a pinch you can always use a Sigma MC-11 to adapt your existing Canon lenses to the Sony body.

Ps. I still have my Canon D70 and still shoot it from time to time, but with an A7iii imo you won’t look back.


----------



## petrochemist

Solarflare said:


> SteveSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Cannon 6D Mark II and switched to a Sony A7III.  I wish I had gotten the Sony instead of the Cannon.  It was a pain buying new Sony lenses, but it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with cannons you have some serious firepower. With a Sony mirrorless you can merely shoot pictures.
> 
> (The company is written Canon, not "Cannon")
Click to expand...

More firepower but cannons are notoriously slow & inaccurate. Even the small ones are a pain to lug around - I'd rather shoot the Sony at the Cannons 



FIRE by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

Shot with a mirrorless but a couple of years before I got my first Sony.


----------



## petrochemist

ac12 said:


> <snip>
> This was almost the worst of both options, as running two different systems is expensive.​A full system change is EXPENSIVE, as you have to get all new lenses and replace all the other dedicated items, such as flash, wired remotes, etc.
> Lenses and accessories. Canon dSLR has a mature lens landscape, I do not know if Sony has reached that point with the A7 where you can find all the native lenses that you want.



Only two systems? I use MFT & Sony mirrorless (in both FF & APSC) as well as Pentax & Sigma DSLRs for 4 or 5 systems. Each system having it's strong points, but some are quite rarely used. Fortunately I enjoy adapting lenses and probably have over older 50 lenses that could be used on any of these systems.

In general my kit has been quite cheap - my lenses average something a little over £30 each - I suppose if I had twice the money used to buy photo kit,  available now I could possibly settle for 2 or 3 bodies & a dozen or so lenses that enable me to do everything I have can now (some aspects would probably be significantly improved). The new kit would loose out on much of the fun and the de-cluttering whilst badly needed wouldn't be enough to save my life if the family found out how much it cost.

Sony's lens lineup isn't nearly as extensive as canon's but it does cover all the real requirements & there are adapters that allow EF lenses to be used with AF/aperture control on the Sony bodies.


----------



## fmw

*Sony A7III - is it Worth switching from Canon 6D DSLR*

Only if it does something you need done that the Canon cannot do.


----------

